# Flight Simulator X - Zu wenig RAM?



## ErbsenPommes (3. Februar 2013)

Hey Ho!
Ich hab in den letzten Tagen ziemliche Probleme mit dem FSX, ich bekomm immer die Fehlermeldung das ich zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher zu verfügung hätte was eigentlich nicht sein kann..
System:
❑Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit
❑CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz
❑GPU: AMD Radeon HD 6870 1024MB
❑HDD: 1TB Hard Drive
❑RAM: 8GB DDR3 Memory 
Wenn ich dann im Task Manager schaue, sehe ich das ich noch mehr als 3GB Frei hab..
SP 1 & 2 hab ich schon installiert..


----------



## Tripleh84 (3. Februar 2013)

Von was kommt die Fehlermeldung.. von FSX oder Windows?


----------



## ErbsenPommes (3. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube von FSX, müsste eigentlich, es ist auch nicht sofort, nach ungefähr 20min Flug ruckelt es, lädt die Texturen langsamer und irgendwann kommt die Meldung


----------



## Tripleh84 (3. Februar 2013)

Die Fehlerbeschreibung sieht eher danach auß, als läd er den Grafikspeicher Voll..  Weil 8GB Arbeitsspeicher sind genug.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (3. Februar 2013)

Och nö  
Also Grafik runter stellen..
Dann werd ich mal schauen was ich so machen kann, ich werd es jetzt noch einmal versuchen, alle Anwendungen schließen.. Joa 
Danke trotzdem!


----------



## Tripleh84 (3. Februar 2013)

Ich weiß ja nicht ob es MSAA oder sowas in den Grafikoptionen gibt. Weil Vorstellen kann ich mir es Tortzdem nicht das man mit ner 6870er die Grafik Runterstellen muss.


----------



## PhilSe (3. Februar 2013)

Wieviel FPS hast du denn? Kann dir Google weiterhelfen wenn du dort nach der Fehlermeldung suchst?


----------



## bingo88 (4. Februar 2013)

Wenn FSX ein 32-Bit Programm ist, kann es maximal 2 GB RAM nutzen (mit Large Address Aware Flag 4 GB, das muss aber vom Entwickler gesetzt werden). Von daher wird dir mehr RAM wohl nicht helfen und der Fehler muss einen anderen Grund haben.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (4. Februar 2013)

Hmm okay..
Ausserdem, ich hab so ungf. 20 - 30 FPS je nachdem


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (5. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht hilft es, die FSX.cfg Datei einmal (sichern!) zu löschen, das bei nächsten Start eine neue geschrieben wird.
An für sich müsste die Hardware ja ausreichen.
Irgend was neues in letzter Zeit drauf installiert ?

Lg Thomas (FS 2004 und X-Plane 10)


----------



## ErbsenPommes (7. Februar 2013)

Werd ich heute Abend wenn ich am Pc bin versuchen! Danke schonmal!  Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen ein paar Flugzeug Modelle in den FSX eingefügt, seit dem kam das Problem auch, jedoch wenn ich die Modelle entferne, bleibt es immer noch gleich.. Teilweise dauert es länger das die Meldung erscheint, teilweise kürzer.. Und außerdem, stürzt das Spiel bei euch auch manchmal ohne Meldung ab? Bei mir hat es sich die letzten Tage einfach so 2 mal ohne Meldung geschlossen


----------



## Autorocker (13. August 2013)

Hast du mal den Tweak Tool von Bojote durchlaufen lassen? Bojote's Tweaking and Tuning tool for FSX
Das Tool müsste dir in der FSX.cfg den Eintrag: "HIGHMEMFIX=1" unter der Sektion "Graphics" einfügen.
Wenn nicht, kannst du das auch manuell machen. FSX.cfg öffnen Sektion "Graphics" suchen (ist glaube ich am Anfang) und dort als letzte Zeile in der Sektion "HIGHMEMFIX=1" einfügen. (ohne die Anführungsstriche)
Dann gibt es auch noch ein 4GB Patch für den FSX. Den hab ich bei mir drauf, aber ob der was bringt, konnte ich bishe noch nicht feststellen. Zumindest habe ich wegen diesem "getweake" keine Out of Memory's (OOM) mehr. Den Link zum 4GB Patch hab ich nicht mehr...musste einfach mal ein bissl googlen.


----------



## kone1k1 (19. August 2013)

Schau mal nach dem sogenannten LOD Wert in der cfg. Sollte dieser über 6.5 sein, schraub in weiter nach unten.


----------



## MyArt (19. August 2013)

Omg, das stammt vom Februar...


Nichts desto trotz... 2 Sachen gibt es zu beachten:

1. Diese d3d9.dll free download - DLL-files.com Datei im FSX-Verzeichnis speichern
2. Beide Patches installieren


----------



## Chemenu (19. August 2013)

Gehe auf diese Seite hier:

Bojote's Tweaking and Tuning tool for FSX

Gib Deine Systeminformationen an und lass dir eine optimierte Version der Konfigdatei "fsx.cfg" erstellen.

Hat bei mir für ein viel flüssigeres Spielerlebnis gesorgt.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich sehe das jetzt erst :wat: 
Werde ich die Tage mal machen, danke dafür


----------



## Materprophet (30. September 2014)

Habe win 8.1 mit einem I7-4702MQ 12GB Ram und GTX 760M. Allerdings bekomme ich nach einer Zischenstop von 30min beim nächsten Abflug einen Crash to Desktop. Im Taskmanager wird beim FSX ein roter Balken bei ein wenig über 1GB Arbeitsspeicher angezeigt. Wie kann ich diesem Programm die 3-4GB zuweisen.


----------



## Materprophet (4. Oktober 2014)

OK, uiautomationcore fehlte.


----------

